# Whitetail & Cottonwood



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i had a guy tell me to make him a unique call with some antler in it.. So here is what i came up with.. Need some honest feed back. I am not sold on the combo yet..
This is a Whitetail lip rest, Cotton wood burl, Aluminum inlays stuffed with an ABW insert capped with Camel bone & THO Stainless Band.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. Great design. Thanks for letting us see this.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It's nice, not your best but still above average.

I like the lower section alot, the top is too dark for me jmho


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like it. Only change I could imagine would be a little more antler on the top end. The wood is beautiful.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I was thinking the same Dale!! If i had done that i dont think the dark wood. Would look so bad.??


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

maybe just cut and add in a aluminum spacer at the bottom to give it a balanced look

what material is the top?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is camel bone on the top, the insert is african black wood..


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice, send it this way and start over.


----------

